# Holster help



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been looking at holsters for my new carry gun and am having a hard time with deciding on which way to go. My problem stems from having that spare tire syndrome. I have tried some leather holsters but the tops tend to close up on them. I see some others like the Kydex or the Serpa CQCs but have no expierence with them. I am looking for something that is easy to draw from and reholster, would either the Kydex or serpa fit this bill? I keep trying to convince myself that maybe the next leather holster I try on before I buy it will stay open but I think i'm just kidding myself. If anyone uses the Kydex or Serpa how well do they work? Concealability, comfort, and adjustability for ride height or forward cant. Also are they harder on the finish of the gun vs leather? Thanks for any help that anyone can provide.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try carrying in leather on the _outside_ of your pants (OWB).
Try to find an inside-the-pants (IWB) holster with a reinforced top to keep it open when the gun is out.
Try wearing much larger pants, when you're carrying IWB, so the holster doesn't get squeezed shut. Two sizes larger than normal should do the trick.
Try the hybrid leather-and-Kydex type of holster.

All-Kydex IWB holsters are uncomfortable, especially if you're, um, fat. And if your pants are tight.
(Ask me how I know this.)


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

+1 on Steve's comments.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks folks i'm gonna give the OWB a try. Now its just decideing on what maker i'm gonna go with.


----------

